

You can't go wrong with `dynamic' - caf
http://economics.com.au/?p=5976

======
balding_n_tired
The interesting thing is that Charles Wilson had been CEO of General Motors
before Eisenhower appointed him Secretary of Defense. (Google "What's good for
General Motors".) Was GM doomed that far back?

------
hga
I wonder if it was entirely accidental that he left the DoD 4 days after the
launch of Sputnik 1....

------
protez
There's a noun version of the can't-go-wrong words: 'entropy.'

